# Ipad Pro or Surface Pro 4



## griz

My laptop finally died.

Want a tablet for the convenience.

Email. internet & documents are mainly what I use/need.

Not an Apple fan but I borrowed a friend's iPad Pro and it is pretty impressive.

Thoughts?


----------



## BucketofSteam

If I had to choose between the two I would say Surface Pro 4.

But if you want my opinion I'd look into a Android tablet.

Samsung galaxy tab is a good choice.


----------



## Inner10

Are you using it to read CT in bed or bring to work?


----------



## Jaws

I use a Surface Pro, use it almost completely instead of my laptop. It is great for opening plans on. Been very happy with it.


----------



## TWhite

I would look real hard at the iPad Pro and see if the apps will do what you need.


----------



## AllanE

Funny, I am also looking at the Surface Pro's. I have used iPads in the field for years, and while I like them the Surface Pro's seem to be a cross between iPads and a laptop. They have a hard drive and some other features I like better than my iPad. I'm leaning toward a Surface Pro.


----------



## BucketofSteam

I forgot to ask in my first post, but are you planning on keeping this till it dies or are you going to get a newer model before that happens?

The thing about the Ipad is that apple has the tendency to make your Ipad obsolete when they feel like you need to buy the latest one.
I have an Iphone and a Ipod paperweights because of this.

Microsoft is trending towards doing the same thing.

I strongly suggest getting a tablet running android for this reason.


----------



## TWhite

BucketofSteam said:


> The thing about the Ipad is that apple has the tendency to make your Ipad obsolete when they feel like you need to buy the latest one.
> I have an Iphone and a Ipod paperweights because of this.


How does Apple make your iPad obsolete by constantly improving them?


----------



## BucketofSteam

TWhite said:


> How does Apple make your iPad obsolete by constantly improving them?


It works like this.

The current generation apple products run an operating system that is incompatible with old gen products.

Meaning that any apps you might want aren't going to work either.


----------



## wallmaxx

If you're from a PC background, go with the surface pro. It will more closely match what you were used to with a windows laptop.

iPad pro is just a bigger faster iPad. If you have specific windows software you use, iPad probably won't have an exact equal.

I do everything on a mac and iPad. I also run parallels on the macs, so if I need to run a windows app I have that option (like Chief Architect on windows is a bit different than on a mac, and collaborating with other CA people, sending them a mac drawing to their windows machine, sometimes has the text all messed up)

Go surface pro, unless you want to experience some amazing but apple-centric tech.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

There's no comparison between a iPad pro and surface pro. The iPad is just a bigger version of the crap pad. The surface pro 4 is a very capable machine and can replace a desktop in most situations. An iPad will never do that.


----------



## TWhite

You are so biased!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

TWhite said:


> You are so biased!



Well not really no. I own more Apple products than you so far from
Biased. 

Funny though that a ultimate Apple fanboy says I'm biased! Comical


----------



## TWhite

I doubt you own more than me. But when you call Apple craple it just shows your ignorance.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

TWhite said:


> I doubt you own more than me. But when you call Apple craple it just shows your ignorance.



It's not ignorance it's fact. I own them side by side and know how they function. You have already proven you are a ultimate fanboy so your gonna say Apple no matter if it's the worst product on the market or not. You might own more than me now as I got rid of my airport express units as they were ****. The Google Chromecast audio was way better at 1/10th the price. You would know that though as Apple is all you use.


----------



## TWhite

Sorry you're wrong again. I work part time at a real estate office and have to use a PC. There's just not a good comparison between the two platforms. I say pick the platform to suit your needs the best and has the software that you need. Nothing more than that.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

TWhite said:


> Sorry you're wrong again. I work part time at a real estate office and have to use a PC. There's just not a good comparison between the two platforms. I say pick the platform to suit your needs the best and has the software that you need. Nothing more than that.



Lol so you are using products you don't own compared to products you own as a comparison. Thought as much.

Like it or not there's no comparison between a surface pro and iPad pro. The surface pro is a much more feature filled and powerful system compared to the junk iPad. if you would have even used either for more than 30seconds you would know this. Did I mention I own both by the way.


----------



## TWhite

*Ipad Pro Or Surface Pro 4*

There you go again making assumptions you know nothing about. I use a PC for several hours each week. I don't have to own it to know how it operates. All I said was I would look hard at an iPad pro if you're used to using an iPad.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

TWhite said:


> There you go again making assumptions you know nothing about. I use a PC for several hours each week. I don't have to own it to know how it operates. All I said was I would look hard at an iPad pro if you're used to using an iPad.



No not assumptions. You said it's not your PC. You are giving a comparison about stuff you don't own. Fact. Like I said you can't compare a surface pro to a iPad pro. They are not even close to the same thing. About all they have in common is they have a screen. I own both you don't. Using a PC you use at work is not the same thing whether you think it is or not. 

You never cease to amaze me as to how much of a fanboy you are.


----------



## Golden view

I went from an ipad to a pc based ultrabook. Opposite of most people. But I can carry it between two fingers, type fast, and use my design software in front of a client at their house.

Cutting through the bickering, the ipad pro is really just a souped up ipad. It still has a mobile operating system. The surface pro 4 can run full fledged desktop software. Not that this is necessarily an advantage. Mobile software might handle all your needs, and it might handle it better.


----------



## TWhite

BCConstruction said:


> No not assumptions. You said it's not your PC. You are giving a comparison about stuff you don't own. Fact. Like I said you can't compare a surface pro to a iPad pro. They are not even close to the same thing. About all they have in common is they have a screen. I own both you don't. Using a PC you use at work is not the same thing whether you think it is or not.
> 
> You never cease to amaze me as to how much of a fanboy you are.



All I said was I would look at an iPad Pro to see if it has the apps that you can use. I am not trying to compare and iPad Pro to a semi computer. You never cease to amaze me at what a fanboy you are. It goes both ways don't you know.


----------



## EricBrancard

BCConstruction said:


> Lol so you are using products you don't own compared to products you own as a comparison. Thought as much.
> 
> Like it or not there's no comparison between a surface pro and iPad pro. The surface pro is a much more feature filled and powerful system compared to the junk iPad. if you would have even used either for more than 30seconds you would know this. Did I mention I own both by the way.


You own the Surface Pro 4 and Ipad Pro?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

EricBrancard said:


> You own the Surface Pro 4 and Ipad Pro?



No I own a iPad and surface pro


----------



## SectorSecurity

I just did a roll out of iPads for a customer because their staff swore up and down they wanted them.

Now all they do is complain and ask to get something different.

I don't like the whole absence of a file system in the back end, and needing an apple id for everything.

I suggest you play with both in the store and see which one you like, on here you are going to get mostly personal opinions.


----------



## SamM

I'd go with the surface. Easier switch from a laptop. Play with the keyboard a bit to see if you like it though. I don't.


----------



## griz

Gentlemen, Thank you for your input.

I got the Surface Pro 4.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

You like it so far. They are nice nice systems. I would swap my first edition out for the 4 but it's running everything great still. Bigger screen would be nice though.


----------



## m1911

I would get the ipad if for no other reason than I hate anything and everything Microsoft. Even Android tab is preferable to Microsoft. Besides Windows is terible for a touch interface device.


----------



## Calidecks

Does the keyboard support "Swype", on the surface pro?


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> Does the keyboard support "Swype", on the surface pro?


Is that what causes you to type " thier" all the time? :clap:


----------



## TNTRenovate

My wife has a SP3. She got it for design school. She runs CAD, Sketchup and PhotoShop at the same time with no issues. The thing is a beast. I'm getting a SP4 in a few weeks. Really starting to need something more than my Note4 to showcase my work during estimates. I'm also looking at AR to help people envision the project right in the space.


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> Is that what causes you to type " thier" all the time? :clap:


I can't live without Swype. I have a bad ass app to be able to change different styles/colors of railing with different colors of decking instantly. But it only works on ipads. But I like Swype so much I won't part with my galaxy Pro Tab. I'd really like to know if the new ipads support Swype.


----------



## carpenter uk

Californiadecks said:


> I can't live without Swype. I have a bad ass app to be able to change different styles/colors of railing with different colors of decking instantly. But it only works on ipads. But I like Swype so much I won't part with my galaxy Pro Tab. I'd really like to know if the new ipads support Swype.


It probably will soon as microsoft just purchased swift key

I have a surface pro 3 that i use for site visits, I tend to load the job drawing pdf and write notes for different areas on the drawing with the pen, It makes it quick and easy when walking the job. Only downside is it gets heavy in one hand


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> I can't live without Swype. I have a bad ass app to be able to change different styles/colors of railing with different colors of decking instantly. But it only works on ipads. But I like Swype so much I won't part with my galaxy Pro Tab. I'd really like to know if the new ipads support Swype.


I love Swype on my phone but it sucks on a big screen tablet.


----------



## EricBrancard

TNTSERVICES said:


> My wife has a SP3. She got it for design school. She runs CAD, Sketchup and PhotoShop at the same time with no issues. The thing is a beast. I'm getting a SP4 in a few weeks. Really starting to need something more than my Note4 to showcase my work during estimates. I'm also looking at AR to help people envision the project right in the space.


What's AR?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

EricBrancard said:


> What's AR?



Artificial reality. People are using things like the oculus rift to do walk arounds of homes before they are built or houses already built so they can view them from their own homes. There's a few realtors in this area how do it and it's real handy if you are not from the area but want to buy a home.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Augmented Reality


----------



## 91782

check it out:

http://smartreality.co/


----------



## Mansfield Reno

I have had both pc and ipad. They both have there strengths and weaknesses. However I have sided with iPad and iPhone simply because I can work from both devices and sync with my PC at home. Now a days so much is stored online in forms like the "cloud" or "dropbox" it's not as important to have all the inputs on your devices. For me it was which do i prefer to view my web located data. That would be hands down on an iPad.


----------



## EricBrancard

Interesting. I'm kind of in the same place right now. I'm looking for a device, but not sure what. The ipad Pro is pretty cool, but it's still just iOS. If it ran OSX it would be a different story considering I could just get an MBA for the same price. 

The SP4 is nice, but I'm wondering if for the price, I'd just be better off with a laptop. I'm also planning on upgrading to Softplan 2016 at some point this year and haven't decided if I want a new device to power it or just keep it on one of my current systems.


----------



## Jaws

EricBrancard said:


> Interesting. I'm kind of in the same place right now. I'm looking for a device, but not sure what. The ipad Pro is pretty cool, but it's still just iOS. If it ran OSX it would be a different story considering I could just get an MBA for the same price.
> 
> The SP4 is nice, but I'm wondering if for the price, I'd just be better off with a laptop. I'm also planning on upgrading to Softplan 2016 at some point this year and haven't decided if I want a new device to power it or just keep it on one of my current systems.


I still have a laptop but use the SP for almost everything, since im in the field 99% of the time. 

It works great for Soft Plan, i have the app installed on my 3 and my dad can draw on his 4, although he uses his computer a lot for that.


----------



## WindowsonWash

I would want to go surface, but the problem is that several of our vendors have IOS apps but not android or windows based equivalents. 

Seems that they partition out the market to try and get everyone to buy something.


----------



## EricBrancard

Jaws said:


> I still have a laptop but use the SP for almost everything, since im in the field 99% of the time.
> 
> It works great for Soft Plan, i have the app installed on my 3 and my dad can draw on his 4, although he uses his computer a lot for that.


What version of SP is your dad drawing with?


----------



## Jaws

ericbrancard said:


> what version of sp is your dad drawing with?


sp 16


----------



## Calidecks

You biotches are going to cause me to spend a grand on a new device. Thanks guys!


----------



## Calidecks

I'm going to need to take it out of "the world is coming to an end" fund! :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate

Mansfield Reno said:


> I have had both pc and ipad. They both have there strengths and weaknesses. However I have sided with iPad and iPhone simply because I can work from both devices and sync with my PC at home. Now a days so much is stored online in forms like the "cloud" or "dropbox" it's not as important to have all the inputs on your devices. For me it was which do i prefer to view my web located data. That would be hands down on an iPad.


You can sync Android or Windows tablets with your Windows PC. In fact Windows tablets will sync Windows PC just as easily as Apple does with it's PC.

And since so much is in the cloud the OS really doesn't matter any longer. A DropBox account and you can sync anything with everything.


----------



## TNTRenovate

WindowsonWash said:


> I would want to go surface, but the problem is that several of our vendors have IOS apps but not android or windows based equivalents.
> 
> Seems that they partition out the market to try and get everyone to buy something.


Curious as to what apps..


----------



## personalt

Back the truck up here.... As TNT mentioned, what apps... this isnt a device question as much as it is an app question. I have a laptop, android tablet and a ipad. I reach for different devices based on what I want to run. 

I use quickbooks for billing and wunderlist for punch list management. All of those wore on ios or andriod making a pc not necessary in field.


----------



## SectorSecurity

I'm trying to decide myself between a windows tablet an android tablet or a toughbook


----------



## Inner10

SectorSecurity said:


> I'm trying to decide myself between a windows tablet an android tablet or a toughbook


Those are dramatically different...


----------



## SectorSecurity

Inner10 said:


> Those are dramatically different...


I know they are all different, that is why I am having such a hard time deciding. I am leaving towards the toughbook at the moment. 

I like the idea of having the touch screen, with the ruggedness and the laptop keyboard. 

But then it comes down to a tablet is far more portable.


----------



## Inner10

SectorSecurity said:


> I know they are all different, that is why I am having such a hard time deciding. I am leaving towards the toughbook at the moment.
> 
> I like the idea of having the touch screen, with the ruggedness and the laptop keyboard.
> 
> But then it comes down to a tablet is far more portable.


I'll make your decision easier, a work colleague has a tough book. They are great if you plan on putting it through pure hell everyday. It's like having a laptop wrapped in an otterbox. They are waterproof, huge bonus for outdoor work on radio towers.

But.

They are not performance computers, they do not have very high resolution screens, they do not have huge amounts of ram. They have a huge heavy battery and are designed for long battery life not top speed. A nice one will run you $4000+.

If you don't need a water proof laptop that has a massive battery don't buy one, they are heavy bulky and working on one feels like working on an old computer.

An Android tablet is useless for our line of work, get a phone with a big screen...there's your tablet.

If you want portability get a Surface Pro...the only reason I got one was it didn't have enough IO. I wanted small and portable, good performance and an onboard network jack so I got an alienware 13 becuase it was one of the only small notebooks that has a network jack.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Inner10 said:


> I'll make your decision easier, a work colleague has a tough book. They are great if you plan on putting it through pure hell everyday. It's like having a laptop wrapped in an otterbox. They are waterproof, huge bonus for outdoor work on radio towers.
> 
> But.
> 
> They are not performance computers, they do not have very high resolution screens, they do not have huge amounts of ram. They have a huge heavy battery and are designed for long battery life not top speed. A nice one will run you $4000+.
> 
> If you don't need a water proof laptop that has a massive battery don't buy one, they are heavy bulky and working on one feels like working on an old computer.
> 
> An Android tablet is useless for our line of work, get a phone with a big screen...there's your tablet.
> 
> If you want portability get a Surface Pro...the only reason I got one was it didn't have enough IO. I wanted small and portable, good performance and an onboard network jack so I got an alienware 13 becuase it was one of the only small notebooks that has a network jack.



They make a USB to Ethernet adapter for the surface. Heard it works good. Can't remember the last time I needed that connection though. Sure you use it a bunch though.


----------



## Inner10

BCConstruction said:


> They make a USB to Ethernet adapter for the surface. Heard it works good. Can't remember the last time I needed that connection though. Sure you use it a bunch though.


They make it for almost all new thin computers, I was about to buy a Dell XPS until I realized it needs a dongle for Ethernet.

It's probably trivial for most but if I forgot that gizmo just once I'd be screwed. I'm not responsible enough to keep track of one that isn't built into the computer.


----------



## Fresh Decks

Surface Pro 4...game over. Its replaced everything and is my main computer. Sketchup, photoshop, anything.

All my job site sketches right into onenote, site pics right in there, etc.

Its a sick device.

I have an ipad. 9 year old uses it for Minecraft. I don't touch it anymore. The pro is just a big ipad.


----------



## Calidecks

Fresh Decks said:


> Surface Pro 4...game over. Its replaced everything and is my main computer. Sketchup, photoshop, anything.
> 
> All my job site sketches right into onenote, site pics right in there, etc.
> 
> Its a sick device.
> 
> I have an ipad. 9 year old uses it for Minecraft. I don't touch it anymore. The pro is just a big ipad.


Can you draw plans on it with sketchup? Isn't it a tablet?


----------



## TNTRenovate

Californiadecks said:


> Can you draw plans on it with sketchup? Isn't it a tablet?


Yes.


----------



## carpenter uk

I am replacing my surface pro 3 with an ipad, I dont believe the surface does the job of replacing a tablet & a laptop particularly well.

The best solution for me is a laptop in the office and ipad in the field


----------



## TNTRenovate

carpenter uk said:


> I am replacing my surface pro 3 with an ipad, I dont believe the surface does the job of replacing a tablet & a laptop particularly well.
> 
> The best solution for me is a laptop in the office and ipad in the field


Care to elaborate?


----------

